# Need some advise



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

My 04 GTO is Yellow, I am trying to decide what to do- buy SAP Grilles or paint the stock grilles in a gloss black, I have seen that done on a Red 05 GTO and thought they looked good in gloss black. And if I do buy the SAP grilles do I just buy them and leave em in gloss black or Paint the outer lip yellow and leave the honey comb part black. If anybody has any pictures of stock grilles painted or SAP grilles on there cars that would be nice to see.

Thanks guys :seeya:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> My 04 GTO is Yellow, I am trying to decide what to do- buy SAP Grilles or paint the stock grilles in a gloss black, I have seen that done on a Red 05 GTO and thought they looked good in gloss black. And if I do buy the SAP grilles do I just buy them and leave em in gloss black or Paint the outer lip yellow and leave the honey comb part black. If anybody has any pictures of stock grilles painted or SAP grilles on there cars that would be nice to see.
> 
> Thanks guys :seeya:


Well, I can show you these:









I haven't put them in the car yet, because I am waiting to do it when I take the front bumper cover off to repair and paint. As you can see, they look pretty sweet. They are actually not gloss black. They are painted black, and then cleared with a matting agent added to the clear to cut back on the gloss.

Russ:seeya:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I haven't done anything like that to mine yet Russ so no pics. 

I really like what you have done thus far and I think they'll look great on yours.
Stock grills painted black is my vote.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd have to say the SAP grills do look nice!!!


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I'd have to say the SAP grills do look nice!!!


:agree Russ they look great, I also have the yellow GTO decals for the grilles, I can't wait to see the SAP grilles on your car, Its still a toss up for me, but I like the way yours look :cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> :agree Russ they look great, I also have the yellow GTO decals for the grilles, I can't wait to see the SAP grilles on your car, Its still a toss up for me, but I like the way yours look :cheers


The yellow lettering is not a decal, it's painted on. The overlay decals for the stock grilles are too big. The GTO lettering on the SAP is smaller and, as yet, decal overlays are not available in SAP size.

Russ


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I think I want SAP Grilles done in black with the GTO lettering done in yellow(inspired by Russ :cool), I think they will look good even with the cowl hood on my car, I think gloss black will look good, but I'll look around and see


----------

